# Jak uruchomic proces w tle a potem sie do niego polaczyc ?

## Nomen

hello 

Postawilem sobie server Counter-Strike'a. Na razie kontorluje go przez klienta VNC laczac sie do X i tam uruchamiajac w konsoli. 

Interesuje mnie jak  mozna uruchomic proces w tle a potem sie do niego polaczyc ??    

np. 

process &  

uruchamia proces w tle ale jak sie do niego polaczyc z powrotem ?? 

Jest jeszcze program screen. 

Ktore rozwiazanie bedzie lepsze ??

----------

## SlashBeast

jak dajesz z & to wrócić możesz wpisując fg, imho lepiej jest użyć screena

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> jak dajesz z & to wrócić możesz wpisując fg

 

ale tylko, dopóki nie wyloguje się z konsoli, na której proces był puszczony w tło.

----------

## przemos

Do takich zadan zdecdowanie screen, prosta obsluga, czego wiecej chciec. W zasadzie do obslugi potrzebne ci beda tylko polecenia:

```
screen

screen -r
```

oraz 

```
Ctr-A + d
```

----------

## one_and_only

A jakby HOWTO  :Smile:  przemosa ci nie wystrarczył to:

http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/konsola/screen-sztuczki/

----------

